# Female pupps first period cycle?????



## Lexi n The Fam (May 28, 2012)

I have a 7month old female and I was just wondering when to expect her first cycle, I thought she would get it exactly a 6 months but she didn't. Just wondering when?? Thanks


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Most of ours seem to have their first heat around 9-10 months old.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta was right around 8 months old.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

lexie was just shy of 1 year.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Bunny was almost exactly 9 months to the day. I think that's about average for GSDs.


----------



## dayfam (Aug 18, 2012)

Piper just started now just 2 weeks after the 6 month mark


----------

